# Texas Chicken chili (smoked chicken)



## coacher72 (Oct 22, 2010)

With the cooler weather approaching I thought I'd share this chili recipe that I found last winter. At our school we had a chili contest among the teachers and administration. It has become an annual event and I thought it would be fun to enter. Ran home the night before and found this recipe online and tried it and with a little luck I won. So I'm going to share the recipe I found and the modifications that I used for the winning chili.

*Texas Chicken Chili*

*INGREDIENTS:                                    *

2 tablespoons cooking oil

3 large skinless, boneless smoked chicken breast

halves - cut into 1 inch pieces

sea salt to taste

1 tablespoon chili powder, or to taste

1/2 tablespoon ground cumin, or to taste

1 dried chipotle chili pepper, ground into

powder

ground black pepper to taste

1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper

1 small yellow onion, diced

1 medium green bell pepper, diced

1 medium yellow bell pepper, diced

5 cups water

1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans,

undrained

1 (15 ounce) can black beans, undrained

1 (11 ounce) can whole kernel corn,

drained

1 teaspoon green pepper sauce (e.g.,

Tabasco[emoji]174[/emoji])

1 (6 ounce) can roasted garlic tomato

paste

1 bunch fresh cilantro, chopped

*DIRECTIONS:*

1.    Heat the oil in a large pot over medium heat. Place chicken in the pot; brown on all sides. Season with sea salt, chili powder, cumin, ground chipotle, black pepper, and cayenne pepper. Mix in onion, green bell pepper, and yellow bell pepper. Pour in about 3 cups water, and continue cooking 10 minutes, until about 1/2 the water has evaporated.

2.    Mix the kidney beans, black beans, and corn into the pot. Season with green pepper    sauce. Reduce heat to low, and mix in remaining 2 cups water and tomato paste. Simmer, stirring occasionally 30 minutes, or until thickened. Top with cilantro to serve.

*Modifications to the above recipe:*

Instead of using water and browning the chicken in the pot, I smoked the chicken. I used chicken broth in place of the water. I used 4 cups of water (broth) instead of the 5 the recipe calls for. I felt it would be to thin. 

I could not find any dried chipolte chilies, but did find some chipotle powder  to use.

As far as the quantities of chili powder, chipotle powder and cumin, I started with what the recipe called for at the beginning. However, I added to it a few times to get it to what I thought tasted good. So, I would say to use whatever amount of those 3 ingredients you want. Add a little of each time until you get to where you like it.

I added 1 extra can of red beans to the recipe.

Even though I cut the liquid by 1 cup I did add an extra half of can of tomato paste to get it a little thicker.

Lastly, I could not find roasted garlic flavored tomato paste, so I used regular tomato paste and roasted a small head of garlic and added it myself.  I used a small can of chopped green chilies instead of the green pepper.

Hopefully some of you will find this to your liking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2010)

Now it sounds good and all so thnks for sharing and qview would have made it look better.

PS. There's no BEANS in texas chili.


----------



## native (Oct 22, 2010)

YEP. NO beans in Texas chile. Looks good, though.  Maybe a name modification?


----------



## coacher72 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes, I know true chili doesn't have beans. However, the recipe that I modified called it texas chili so I kept the name. Thanks for looking.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 24, 2010)

Well the texans dont know what their doing lol gotta have beans in chili, its the chicken and not beef im worried about, that aint chili either, although im sure it tastes good.


----------

